# Wow!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yet another forum!

What's next..... *industrial*?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Yet another forum!
> 
> What's next..... *industrial*?


 
yup have you checked out the plcs vfds motors and controls?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yet another forum!
> 
> What's next..... *industrial*?


No, JACKLEG. It's going to be the place where we move all the homeowner and handyman threads. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No, JACKLEG. It's going to be the place where we move all the homeowner and handyman threads. :laughing:


Cool! A place to post pictures of my work....:w00t:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

industrial, hell yeah love it


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

SouthwireRep said:


> Make sure you use Armor-X for all your hardcore industrial needs.
> 
> http://www.southwire.com/industrial/ArmorX.htm


:laughing:...You guys must be hard-up...


----------

